# Anyone know about pool fencing laws in Kansas City, Missouri?



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

We have bought an above-ground blowup pool for our daughters to play in this summer. I think it's about 2 feet deep. When they were out playing in it the other day, I noticed some writing on the side, saying that pool fencing laws apply with this product.

We have a chain-link fence all around our house, but the gates are easy to open. All our level ground is in the front, so that's where the pool is, in plain view of neighboring kids. There was one occasion when we looked out and a whole bunch of kids were in the pool. But dh got a little gruff with them (for getting in without asking) because of the legalities if something happenend, and they haven't tried it any more (at least, not that we know of).

Because of costs, we like to fill it and leave the water in for 2-3 days or so before changing it, so there are definitely times when it's full that we're not out there. It doesn't seem terribly risky for a child over 4 (though of course I supervise my own children out there) -- but I've heard toddlers can get overwhelmed in just a little water.

I'm kind of worried, even though it doesn't seem likely that a tiny child would be so unsupervised as to be able to get in our pool and drown before his parents realized he was out of sight. I always had my own girls in sight when we were outdoors and they were that young, so I was never anxious about them drowning in anyone's pool, since I was there to take care of them.

I mean, I guess it's kind of like living near a lake or something ... I haven't been able to find any specific laws regarding this online so far, so I thought I'd check here. We could get padlocks for the gates to our chain-link fence -- this would slow a child down from being able to get to the pool, but I guess even some toddlers can climb fences. What do you think?


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay, I was feeling so paranoid I just had to go out and check to make sure there were no little bodies floating around in there!

So I did a couple of things to make our gates more difficult to open, and we'll definitely get a couple of padlocks ASAP.

I guess as one poster said in a different thread about pools -- it's more about slowing them down; there's no surefire way to make sure kids "can't" get in there. But at least we can do everything we can to make it safe.

If anyone knows anything about Missourie laws, please post!


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Laws like this are often more local in nature, have you tried calling your local building permit office or the like?


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Since having kids I haven't been much of a phone person ... I guess if I can't find anything about our local laws online, I'll have to pick up the phone.

Thanks for letting me know it's more of a local thing -- I was thinking it was a state-by-state thing.

I'm feeling heaps better now that we've secured our gates. I don't know what more the city could reasonably-expect -- I mean, it's not like it's a deep pool. 2 feet is risky for a toddler, but kids that age shouldn't be roaming the neighborhood without adult supervision anyway.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

We're in Kansas City, Missouri, so if anyone else happens to know and wants to pass it on to lazy me, I'll greatly appreciate it!

I know, I know, I've done all this typing, and the phone call would probably be much easier. I can't really explain the logic of why I find it easier to get all my info online.


----------

